# Vehicle License Plates



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I have uploaded a sheet of vehicle license plates into the member files area. It has Colorado plates for the years 1935, 1936, 1942, and 1943. Each plate is sized for the most popular large scales: 1:20.3, 1:22.5, 1:24, 1:29, and 1:32.

I picked Colorado because that is the area I model. I picked these particular years to get a variety of colors.

Link to file License Plates


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bob 

Those are great. 

Could you tell is where you found these? 

Did you create them yourself?


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Randy,
I went on the Internet and did a search for "colorado license plates". I selected images rather than web. I scrolled through the various images and picked out the ones I liked and copied the images into a folder on my computer. I used Microsoft Picture Editor (part of Windows) to crop the images. I opened up Microsoft Powerpoint and inserted the cropped images onto a Powerpoint page. I made five copies of each image. I used the "size and position" function to size the images for the various scales. Since an actual plate is 12" x 6", the various scale sizes range from .591" x .295" for 1:20.3 down to .375" x .1875" for 1:32. When I am done, I save the Powerpoint page as a PDF file and upload that PDF into the member files area.

This is how I do all of the various signs, poster, calendars etc. that I post.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Those are great. Nice resolution.

I tried making some Colorado plates for 1951, but they lost a lot of resolution when reducing them. Might be the program I used, Paintshop Pro 8...kind of the only editing program I know how to use.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting your plates work. 

I'll follow your research and editing techniques for earlier plates. 
1914-15 would be ideal.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are super.... Just FYI.. 


I did a whole file of 50's Nebraska plates for Doc Bagby's diorama on the Hospital layout...

And like Bob, I did them in Power Point.... 

They are very effective...


----------

